# Jual-Beli-Lelang > Beli Koi >  Wtb : Karashi female 60bu up (mata merah diutamakan)

## Nishikigoi Freak

Selamat Pagi rekan2 KOI-S...

Saya mencari Karashi Female 60bu UP (Mata Merah Diutamakan). Apabila rekan2 ada yang berniat untuk melepas Karashi kesayangannya, bisa menghubungi saya di WA 08122656766

Terima kasih  :Pray2:  :Pray2:

----------


## LDJ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Nishikigoi Freak

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

